# latest issue of turbo cad



## engineer one (4 Apr 2007)

although not a recent turbocad user, they keep offering me things cause i use design cad. 

the latest product allow you to use sketch up in turbo cad, or similar.

wondered whether anyone had used it and what they thought??

paul :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2007)

You mean Turbosketch? I've looked at it but decided to stick with Kerkythea. It's free.


----------



## engineer one (4 Apr 2007)

yes dave, turbo sketch, it is a rendering product which seems to answer more of the questions asked elsewhere about realism and lighting etc.
having tried cad render, i hope this is easier to use, and more intuitive.

paul :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2007)

Kerkythea is also a rendering application that is easy to use. With SU2KT (also free) the export from SketchUp is easy, too. I think it does a pretty good job of making realistic renders.

Edited to remove image because this morning, after a very short search, I couldn't find the artist's reference to SU.


----------



## engineer one (4 Apr 2007)

ok dave,i surrender :lol: :lol: 

but now you are showing off :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2007)

Sorry, Paul. I don't mean to be showing off. I was just trying to save you some money.


----------



## engineer one (5 Apr 2007)

works for me, mate.
still can't work with sketch up don't know why,
and as for cad render what a pain, so if you tell me that the k programme is easy i will give it a shot and see whether it will work with dcad.

paul :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Apr 2007)

Kerkythea will import XML, OBJ and 3DS files among others. If you can get one of those file types out, you're set.

I'm going to send you a PM in a few moments.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Apr 2007)

Dave R":1lonp1a8 said:


> This isn't mine but it was drawn in SU and rendered in KT.



Are you sure?
I have worked with a lot of very high end and expensive 3D packages and never seen any examples of people's work that much detail in a rendering.


----------



## Nick W (5 Apr 2007)

There is too much modelling detail for SU too. Look at the bottom left corner of the wall at the right of the picture. Those curves would be nigh on impossible in SU.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Apr 2007)

That's what the artist says. I've seen other amazing rendered images that started out as SketchUp drawings so I believe him.

Edited to add: I read his descriiption last nighht prior to posting but since I can't find it this morning after a quick search, I'l remove it. See my next post for other images that were drawn in SU before rendering. These I've seen as raw SU output.

The point of my posting in the first place was to let people know they don't have to spend any money to get realistic renders from their SU models.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Apr 2007)

This was also done in SU and rendered in KT






And this:


----------

